# EMT-Tactical Training



## Miss Xina (Oct 22, 2009)

I just passed my EMT-B class and is partaking in ride alongs in East St Louis. There seems to be a shortage of jobs available and so I have been investigating other training I can do while I am preparing for a job.

I came across the EMT-Tactical certification but I don't really know anything about it except private companies that offer this training on a 5 day course.

Is this something that you guys know about? Is it worth doing, how is it different to Paramedic school and do any of you guys know of a good place to do this?

Basically, any info on the Tactical certification would be gratefully appreciated ^_^


----------



## Luno (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't waste your money... Especially if you plan to stay stateside.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 22, 2009)

Luno said:


> Don't waste your money... Especially if you plan to stay stateside.



Well, being a military spouse, and a British citizen, there's no plans for staying anywhere. 

Why do you say this? I really have no idea why you said if I plan on staying state side. Could you elaborate?


----------



## Dwindlin (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know where you're from, but in my area tactical certification requires you to already be certified EMT-P and basic peace officer certification.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 22, 2009)

atkinsje said:


> I don't know where you're from, but in my area tactical certification requires you to already be certified EMT-P and basic peace officer certification.




Is "peace officer" the political new name for police officer? 

This one website I found said EMT-B was the minimum requirement. which is why I was rather..baffled by the curriculum.


----------



## Dwindlin (Oct 22, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> Is "peace officer" the political new name for police officer?
> 
> This one website I found said EMT-B was the minimum requirement. which is why I was rather..baffled by the curriculum.



I don't think its a political thing.  It's simply what the certification is called in Ohio.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 22, 2009)

atkinsje said:


> I don't think its a political thing.  It's simply what the certification is called in Ohio.



OK, so.. is a peace officer a police officer?


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 22, 2009)

Peace Officer is a term that encompasses a whole bunch of Law Enforcement roles that includes Police Officer, Sheriff's Deputy, State Trooper, Constable... the key thing is that they're the people that go out to keep the peace. There's a ton of other LEOs that don't do that.


----------



## spisco85 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes a peace officer is a police officer.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 22, 2009)

Out here in California, if you want to have a medic on your tactical team as part of the entry team, you just take a Paramedic, send 'em through PC 832 and a TEMS course... and perhaps through a SWAT course. Doing that is much faster & cheaper than taking an officer and putting them through Paramedic School. You're looking at about 1 month of training vs 1 year of training...


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tactical EMT or such is more a skill set than a job.*

You get assigned to it then get trained, or you get assigned to do it because you are trained, but you may be waiting a long time for an ad that asks for teactical med techs. Law enforcement won't want to hire another person with limited skills, or lose a position off their manning document by replacing a sworn officer with a persion which is not primarily a sworn officer.

(Sworn officers make arrests etc. Other officers shuffle records, act as medical workers of various levels, supervise inmates or work relkease programs etc.).


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 22, 2009)

Chances are, if your department is large enough, there'll be someone who has medical training, and that's the cheapest way to go. The other way is to have someone seconded to them, specifically for the purpose of being a Tactical Medic. They typically DON'T advertise publicly about those positions.

I just posted the minimum stuff.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> Yes a peace officer is a police officer.



I thought so. I guess it's to change the reputation or relationship between officers and the public and get back to the cops protecting and being friendly and reliable. Like the bobby!

It's a political thing to improve the image so people aren't so intimidated by them.

I would love to be a cop. Although the thought of the public being allowed to have bigger guns than the cops carry is not the best thing ever...


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 23, 2009)

*You didn't read my reply about the drunk with the glass....*

Two people arguing about whose larger caliber firearm will kill the other one deader usually ends with someone getting punctuated in midbreath and chances are better than even it's the little guy doing the shooting.

Now, rounds per minute counts if you're a poor shot...

Peace officer can also include game wardens, animal control officers, Customs agents, fire inspectors in some areas, forest rangers, tribal nation law enforcement....probably not Security at Ozzy Osbourne concerts though. 

Now where were we?......:blush:.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> OK, so.. is a peace officer a police officer?



Peace Officer is the correct term for LEO's.





Miss Xina said:


> Although the thought of the public being allowed to have bigger guns than the cops carry is not the best thing ever...



Most squad cars have either an M4 / AR-15, or a shotgun, and many agencies are dropping the 9mm for a .40 /.45 cal.   Departments learned their lesson after the Hollywood shootout.





My personal goal has always been to be a peace officer, but now that I'm on track to be a medic, I'll be very happy to be a tac-medic... just need to find out who does it in Ft Worth >_<


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

atkinsje said:


> I don't know where you're from, but in my area tactical certification requires you to already be certified EMT-P and basic peace officer certification.




In VA we can take the Tactical Medic class as an EMT-B.  I say go for it Xina


----------



## spisco85 (Oct 23, 2009)

Most of the EMT-T schools only require EMT-B as long as the EMT realizes the skills they learn have to be approved by their med control.

Peace officer was the original name of police officer. We went over it in a criminal justice class I took once. I don't remember the specifics of it though.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Two people arguing about whose larger caliber firearm will kill the other one deader usually ends with someone getting punctuated in midbreath and chances are better than even it's the little guy doing the shooting.
> 
> Now, rounds per minute counts if you're a poor shot...
> 
> ...



Dude, Ozzy is AWESOME! We both come from Birmingham, UK woohoo!!

OK, I wanna be a Forest Ranger then. Get to be with the trees.

So, I'm figuring, these training courses are rather.... not worth doing? I thought it would be advantageous to have it than not, because I'm having to compete with people who got their EMT-B certification last year or even the year before with far more ride time hours.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Peace Officer is the correct term for LEO's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you see, I've gotta pay more attention to what the cops are parading around town LOL


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

resq330 said:


> In VA we can take the Tactical Medic class as an EMT-B.  I say go for it Xina



My mother in law is in VA! How exciting! Is the class held there? Are you going to take it too?

Oh, can you like, give me the details of who teaches etc so I can investigate further?


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> My mother in law is in VA! How exciting! Is the class held there? Are you going to take it too?
> 
> Oh, can you like, give me the details of who teaches etc so I can investigate further?





I wanted to take it this past June but couldn't make it.  


Its held at the annual Rescue College.  Here is the website.  http://www.vavrs.com/rescue_college.htm

Not much on there yet.  But as it gets closer to next June, they will have more information on there.  I'm pretty sure its 3 days long.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

resq330 said:


> I wanted to take it this past June but couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> Its held at the annual Rescue College.  Here is the website.  http://www.vavrs.com/rescue_college.htm
> ...



Oh wow! I am so excited


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> Oh wow! I am so excited





Hope that information helps you out.  Are you going to try and go?  Or just tell your mother-in-law?


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Hope that information helps you out.  Are you going to try and go?  Or just tell your mother-in-law?



I'm gonna try to go. I was excited that she lives there so I can get free accommodation. See? LOL And she'll cook me nice dinners


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> I'm gonna try to go. I was excited that she lives there so I can get free accommodation. See? LOL And she'll cook me nice dinners





Gotta love in-laws (I guess )  So where does she live?


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Gotta love in-laws (I guess )  So where does she live?



I dunno actually.. LOL. I've only been there like.. once. 

Do you know how much this costs, you're right. There's not a whole lot of info for that specific training but there's so many other courses! It's like a playground! lol


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> I dunno actually.. LOL. I've only been there like.. once.
> 
> Do you know how much this costs, you're right. There's not a whole lot of info for that specific training but there's so many other courses! It's like a playground! lol





Wow..OK  lol.  

I can't remember prices.  Not very expensive I don't think.  But my squad always pays for us to go.  Yeah, there are a lot of courses.  Some people go all week.  (As some classes last all week)  I took EMS Management-Administrative and EMS Management-Operations, back in 2006.  They were both good classes.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Wow..OK  lol.
> 
> I can't remember prices.  Not very expensive I don't think.  But my squad always pays for us to go.  Yeah, there are a lot of courses.  Some people go all week.  (As some classes last all week)  I took EMS Management-Administrative and EMS Management-Operations, back in 2006.  They were both good classes.



Ah, you're lucky you're hired somewhere. I can only get ride time in East St Louis. Which is great because I'm told I'll get a wide variety of calls but also I hear it's kinda dangerous.

But, eh. It's all fun and games, right? :wacko:


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> Ah, you're lucky you're hired somewhere. I can only get ride time in East St Louis. Which is great because I'm told I'll get a wide variety of calls but also I hear it's kinda dangerous.
> 
> But, eh. It's all fun and games, right? :wacko:





Nope, I'm all volunteer.  See my post...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15459


Yeah, it can be very fun...and trying at the same time.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Nope, I'm all volunteer.  See my post...
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15459
> 
> ...



Oh, and they pay for your training? That's awesome!!


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> Oh, and they pay for your training? That's awesome!!




Yep!  They will pay up front for EMT-B class.  But will reimburse you for ALS classes.  Part of their R&R program.  (Which I'm a part of :lol


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 23, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Yep!  They will pay up front for EMT-B class.  But will reimburse you for ALS classes.  Part of their R&R program.  (Which I'm a part of :lol



man, I need to get in on this. Are you on a fire service or something? 

Well, I hope I'll get to see you at the training in June. I think that's a good time frame for me. Gimme time to get a few decent hours under my belt and get into better shape!


----------



## triemal04 (Oct 23, 2009)

What was meant by going overseas was working as a private security contractor; having previous experience before you start their own training is pretty much a requirement, though any decent company will want real-world experience, not just a class.

To be honest, I would recommend not bothering to take a course like this.  Unless you are already working for a tactical team (SWAT, SERT, ERT etc) and this is how they get you your initial training, it's pointless, and, very likely, you will be around a bunch of whackers and wannabe rambo's.  Anything you do learn you will very likely not be using, and, as a basic, anything medical you can learn/do will be minimal.  (and again, think about who will actually be there AND who is teaching it; check that thoroughly if you do go).    

Generally speaking, real tactical medics are part of whatever team they work with, either as sworn officers or through a contract with their service.  If this is something you actually want to do, find out what is done in your area and start that way.  If you get accepted as a team member, any good team will see to your training.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Most squad cars have either an M4 / AR-15, or a shotgun, and many agencies are dropping the 9mm for a .40 /.45 cal.   Departments learned their lesson after the Hollywood shootout.


What they learned (again) from the Hollywood shootout is that handguns (of any caliber) are poor performers against body armor. They learned that their officers need a long gun. Typically a rifle in .223 is issued/used. Oh, and that shootout only stopped (really) when the 1st suspect committed suicide and the other was cornered and subsequently fatally injured in an unarmored area of his body.

Many departments still issue and authorize 9mm handguns for duty use.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 24, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> What was meant by going overseas was working as a private security contractor; having previous experience before you start their own training is pretty much a requirement, though any decent company will want real-world experience, not just a class.
> 
> To be honest, I would recommend not bothering to take a course like this.  Unless you are already working for a tactical team (SWAT, SERT, ERT etc) and this is how they get you your initial training, it's pointless, and, very likely, you will be around a bunch of whackers and wannabe rambo's.  Anything you do learn you will very likely not be using, and, as a basic, anything medical you can learn/do will be minimal.  (and again, think about who will actually be there AND who is teaching it; check that thoroughly if you do go).
> 
> Generally speaking, real tactical medics are part of whatever team they work with, either as sworn officers or through a contract with their service.  If this is something you actually want to do, find out what is done in your area and start that way.  If you get accepted as a team member, any good team will see to your training.



I just wanted to have training that my competitors don't. I have a lot of people applying to the same jobs as I and really, I thought this might help. 

Besides, I really wanna learn all that stuff in the curriculum! ^_^


----------



## reaper (Oct 24, 2009)

Honestly, It will be of no help in getting an ambulance job. Most of these schools prey on new EMT's and take their money.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 24, 2009)

reaper said:


> Honestly, It will be of no help in getting an ambulance job. Most of these schools prey on new EMT's and take their money.



Yeah, that's what I was wondering about, which is why I started this thread. I figured I'm jst gonna start my general classes for medic associate's.. Get them all out of the way before I really start the hard stuff.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 24, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> What they learned (again) from the Hollywood shootout is that handguns (of any caliber) are poor performers against body armor. They learned that their officers need a long gun. Typically a rifle in .223 is issued/used. Oh, and that shootout only stopped (really) when the 1st suspect committed suicide and the other was cornered and subsequently fatally injured in an unarmored area of his body.
> 
> Many departments still issue and authorize 9mm handguns for duty use.



Yeah, I've never seen a cop carry anything bigger than a 9mm. And trust me, I notice cos I'm still  not used to seeing cops carrying guns lol


----------



## reaper (Oct 24, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> Yeah, that's what I was wondering about, which is why I started this thread. I figured I'm jst gonna start my general classes for medic associate's.. Get them all out of the way before I really start the hard stuff.



That would be money wisely spent!


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 24, 2009)

reaper said:


> That would be money wisely spent!



well, you gotta realize.. I'm still trying to figure out how the American Education system works. I JUST found out I can take the general courses like Gen Psych, English etc before really embarking on the whole paramedic stuff like ride time.. you know?

In England, if I were to do this course, I would have to do it exactly how they planned it out, when they planned it out and have like no control over it. 

This is so cool!!!


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 24, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> Yeah, I've never seen a cop carry anything bigger than a 9mm. And trust me, I notice cos I'm still  not used to seeing cops carrying guns lol




a lot of agencies are switching to the .40S&W. its a nice middle ground for the 9mm and .45. has power closer to the .45, but kicks closer to the 9mm


----------



## spisco85 (Oct 25, 2009)

I took an introcuction to Tactical Medicine. I enjoyed the class. A lot of the specialty classes like tactical, advanced hazmat life support, etc are what I would consider to be fun classes. You get to learn something more specific that you want to learn.

If you enjoy it then who say's it is a waste of money?


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> I took an introcuction to Tactical Medicine. I enjoyed the class. A lot of the specialty classes like tactical, advanced hazmat life support, etc are what I would consider to be fun classes. You get to learn something more specific that you want to learn.
> 
> If you enjoy it then who say's it is a waste of money?



That was my attitude too, but they do have a point. It's only a 3-5 day course so if I can afford it, I'll probably do it anyway. Better to have too many certifications than not enough, eh?


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> a lot of agencies are switching to the .40S&W. its a nice middle ground for the 9mm and .45. has power closer to the .45, but kicks closer to the 9mm



See, this is the kind of thing I need to get used to. Being from a country where the cops don't even carry weapons, I am rather.. uncomfortable around weapons.

I've been to the shooting range a few times and I really enjoy it. I find it far more addictive than I anticipated, but it's so expensive! 

I don't agree with just any Tom, ****, or Harry being allowed to have weapons though. They say it's their constitutional right to have weapons and it's to protect them against intruders, but how does a weapon locked in a safe protect anyone?

I suppose I'll get a lot of negativity from my saying this, but really. Civilians do not need to have guns. Too many accidents happen in the home by either kids playing around, spouses killing each other thinking they're intruders or the intruders actually getting the weapon from the resident and shooting them dead with their own gun.

But I do respect your constitutional right. I just think there are far too many stupid idiots who have 10 guns just lying around the house for the sake of it.

And I actually know such people. With said amount.


----------



## resq330 (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> man, I need to get in on this. Are you on a fire service or something?
> 
> Well, I hope I'll get to see you at the training in June. I think that's a good time frame for me. Gimme time to get a few decent hours under my belt and get into better shape!




Nope, strictly rescue.  Giles Rescue

Hope I get to see you too!  I do plan on taking the tactical medic class this time.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Nope, strictly rescue.  Giles Rescue
> 
> Hope I get to see you too!  I do plan on taking the tactical medic class this time.



That looks pretty damn sweet! Do you work with dogs too? That would be a dream come true if I could do that!


----------



## resq330 (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> That looks pretty damn sweet! Do you work with dogs too? That would be a dream come true if I could do that!




Thanks!  Not to toot my own horn but I'm the webmaster of the website.  Just got it started in May.  Came in 2nd place in state competition. 

No, we don't have any dogs.  A few squads around us do though.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Thanks!  Not to toot my own horn but I'm the webmaster of the website.  Just got it started in May.  Came in 2nd place in state competition.
> 
> No, we don't have any dogs.  A few squads around us do though.



Are you in West Virginia or South West of Virginia? Are you anywhere near Newport News?

If so, next time I'm visiting the in-laws, I would like to invade and visit you guys ^_^


----------



## resq330 (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> Are you in West Virginia or South West of Virginia? Are you anywhere near Newport News?
> 
> If so, next time I'm visiting the in-laws, I would like to invade and visit you guys ^_^






I live in South West VA.  About 25 minutes West of VT.  So no...not near Newport News.  lol


Wanna go to Live Chat?


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

resq330 said:


> I live in South West VA.  About 25 minutes West of VT.  So no...not near Newport News.  lol
> 
> 
> Wanna go to Live Chat?



I tried, but I forgot my user name and password. LOL


----------



## resq330 (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> I tried, but I forgot my user name and password. LOL




It should log you in automatically.  You may not have access.  Check out the bold section in this thread.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8721


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

resq330 said:


> It should log you in automatically.  You may not have access.  Check out the bold section in this thread.
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8721



I need 50 posts minimum before I can use the Chat.


----------



## resq330 (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> I need 50 posts minimum before I can use the Chat.



Nah...just need to request access under the USER CP.  And then under group memberships.  

You already have 55 posts!  LOL


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Nah...just need to request access under the USER CP.  And then under group memberships.
> 
> You already have 55 posts!  LOL



Dude...what? Lol That seems too much like hard work. 

Let me see if I can figure this out


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

resq330 said:


> Nah...just need to request access under the USER CP.  And then under group memberships.
> 
> You already have 55 posts!  LOL



I'm in!!


----------



## spisco85 (Oct 25, 2009)

Miss Xina said:


> See, this is the kind of thing I need to get used to. Being from a country where the cops don't even carry weapons, I am rather.. uncomfortable around weapons.
> 
> I've been to the shooting range a few times and I really enjoy it. I find it far more addictive than I anticipated, but it's so expensive!
> 
> ...



The constitutional right is for people to be able to overthrow their government if the time comes when the government fails the people. The government is supposed to be afraid of the people not the other way around. Unfortunately power begets greed.


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 25, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> The constitutional right is for people to be able to overthrow their government if the time comes when the government fails the people. The government is supposed to be afraid of the people not the other way around. Unfortunately power begets greed.



November 5th in England is a holiday celebrated with bonfire and a "Guy Fawkes" scarecrow on top to burn to death. It's literally called "bonfire night" and people LOVE IT.

People also really hate the British government. Because it's fashionable. They celebrate this holiday with no idea of the story behind it. If they did, they wouldn't be so quick to throw Ol' Guy on the fire!

Guy Fawkes tried to overthrow the government by putting bombs in Parliament. Or setting fire to it or something. He was caught and ultimately burned to death on Nov 5th for Treason.

That was hundreds of years ago. I think, well, VERY long ago. And we celebrate the torturous murder of Guy Fawkes by the government whilst in the same breath as *****ing about the government. 


I love the ignorance! lol


----------



## Thindian (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm an EMT-B with ECG, Pharmacology, ACLS, PALS and PHTLS training. I trained 6 months with a CQB company that primarily instructed military and law enforcement. I work for a 911 company right now, and I'm interested in either making the transfer over to law enforcement or become a reserve police officer for the LAPD. If I had the opportunity to work full time or part time as a medic attached to a SWAT unit, I would.

Knowing all of that, would getting EMT-T certified at the International School of Tactical Medicine be worth it for me?


----------



## Miss Xina (Oct 26, 2009)

Thindian said:


> I'm an EMT-B with ECG, Pharmacology, ACLS, PALS and PHTLS training. I trained 6 months with a CQB company that primarily instructed military and law enforcement. I work for a 911 company right now, and I'm interested in either making the transfer over to law enforcement or become a reserve police officer for the LAPD. If I had the opportunity to work full time or part time as a medic attached to a SWAT unit, I would.
> 
> Knowing all of that, would getting EMT-T certified at the International School of Tactical Medicine be worth it for me?



wow...... i want what you have!


----------



## spisco85 (Oct 26, 2009)

Do what you want.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 26, 2009)

Thindian said:


> I'm an EMT-B with ECG, Pharmacology, ACLS, PALS and PHTLS training. I trained 6 months with a CQB company that primarily instructed military and law enforcement. I work for a 911 company right now, and I'm interested in either making the transfer over to law enforcement or become a reserve police officer for the LAPD. If I had the opportunity to work full time or part time as a medic attached to a SWAT unit, I would.
> 
> Knowing all of that, would getting EMT-T certified at the International School of Tactical Medicine be worth it for me?


Well, the ISTM is the only POST and EMSA Training Program... each module is worth 20 hours CE... but 40 hours each for POST certification purposes.


----------

